# What kind of sex toy/item would you want for Christmas.



## LimboGirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Guys,

I always try to get something related to sex for him for Christmas. I would like some ideas. What would you want?


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

The easy answer is a good BJ!

Maybe a new lube, or a can of whipped cream, or a simple blindfold. It seriously doesn't have to be anything expensive or extravagant. It could even be a toy to use on you that he might not know to buy for you.

What he wants is A) YOU, B) A fun time, C) You to be having fun.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Liberator wedge/ramp. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LimboGirl (Oct 28, 2011)

PBear said:


> Liberator wedge/ramp.
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I got these for him last Christmas. He loves them.:rofl::rofl:


----------



## LimboGirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Thor said:


> The easy answer is a good BJ!
> 
> Maybe a new lube, or a can of whipped cream, or a simple blindfold. It seriously doesn't have to be anything expensive or extravagant. It could even be a toy to use on you that he might not know to buy for you.
> 
> What he wants is A) YOU, B) A fun time, C) You to be having fun.


I sometimes forget how simple men are. I don't mean that bad. This would probably be enough for him. But I want something more for him.


----------



## rotor (Aug 28, 2010)

how about a nights stay at one of those sex hotels with the hot tub, round bed, mirrors on the ceiling and porno movies and then pack candles, champagne, Lingerie and toys.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

LimboGirl said:


> I got these for him last Christmas. He loves them.:rofl::rofl:


Great to hear! That might be my GF's present this year.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LimboGirl (Oct 28, 2011)

rotor said:


> how about a nights stay at one of those sex hotels with the hot tub, round bed, mirrors on the ceiling and porno movies and then pack candles, champagne, Lingerie and toys.


Interesting.


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

One weekend of no "No".

Whatever, whenever, wherever, for 2 days. Put a bow on.

I'd smile for the next year.

and men are simple? yep. We all have an "Easy" button, just **** Staples.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

My wife in some kinky outfit-preferably nylon and spandex!!!


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

Black Rubber Fist

/FTW


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

Big bottle of Nuru Gel and a new twister game.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Just wrap yourself up and present yourself to him

Naughty Knot | Costume Warehouse


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Hahahaha...... I can't imagine what my kids would think if hubby or I opened up a sex toy on Chiristmas morning. Santa was feeling a bit naughty this year!!! They'd probably die of disgust. LOL

Anyways, we just order whatever from Adam and Eve. The best site ever! They will take anything back within 90 days for either a full refund or exchange. They always give out a ton of freebies. Some are great, some not. I usually buy by the reviews and what other people think of what looks interesting. They have a great range of goodies too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Ahhh, nothing says Christmas like a latex penis!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

SockPuppet said:


> Black Rubber Fist
> 
> /FTW


Doing alright there, Sock Puppet???

(NOT a good present...just for the record...)


----------



## LimboGirl (Oct 28, 2011)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> Hahahaha...... I can't imagine what my kids would think if hubby or I opened up a sex toy on Chiristmas morning. Santa was feeling a bit naughty this year!!! They'd probably die of disgust. LOL
> 
> Anyways, we just order whatever from Adam and Eve. The best site ever! They will take anything back within 90 days for either a full refund or exchange. They always give out a ton of freebies. Some are great, some not. I usually buy by the reviews and what other people think of what looks interesting. They have a great range of goodies too.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh my kids would die. I do this in private.:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## LimboGirl (Oct 28, 2011)

SockPuppet said:


> Black Rubber Fist
> 
> /FTW


I think I'll pass on this one.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

LimboGirl said:


> I think I'll pass on this one.


Good choice...


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Do diamonds count as a sex toy? Hey what about an Aston Martin? I could get mighty frisky with either of those.


----------



## CalifGuy (Nov 2, 2011)

I'd want another sexy woman in our bed for us to share...if that item is all sold out, I guess I'd settle for a hot guy in our bed for us to share.


----------



## LimboGirl (Oct 28, 2011)

CalifGuy said:


> I'd want another sexy woman in our bed for us to share...if that item is all sold out, I guess I'd settle for a hot guy in our bed for us to share.


Sounds to me like you want back in the lifestyle.


----------



## CalifGuy (Nov 2, 2011)

LimboGirl said:


> Sounds to me like you want back in the lifestyle.


Eventually, an occasional lifestyle party and an occasional date with another couple would be nice. Part of what my DW promised me BEFORE I proposed to her was that a couple times a year we could have a threesome with another female.

Hopefully, it was not just BAIT AND SWITCH, and although it's been a couple years out of the lifestyle now, I have not pressured her. Moreover, we will likely be starting a family soon and, as a result, I don't expect that there will be sex with others for a few years.

It was her open-mindedness that was the deciding factor in me proposing marriage to her, although we didn't even enter the lifestyle until a few months later.

But, in the future, I am hopeful it is something that is available. Honestly, it just feels NATURAL to me for us, as a married couple, to share EVERYTHING together. Literally, we had our own dating profile on a lifestyle site the exact same way that a single person has a dating profile on Match.com or EHarmony, except ours had a lot hotter photos on there. lol


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

I just went to a sex toy party the other day. I got a strawberry flavored edible body cream that we can rub on each others parts and....you get the picture. I also got a remote controlled vibrator with various speeds that we can play with. He gets to hold the remote


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

ooh I've been curious about the whole 'remote pleasure' thing!


----------



## randomtxguy (Sep 24, 2011)

If it has to be a toy and not the hottest BJ ever, here's my order:

1.) Vibrating C-Ring: great for both of you. Get him hard, put it on him, and ride away.

2.) Vibrating panties: Just make sure you let him have the remote, and wearing them in public is a huge bonus.

3.) Clone a willy kit: Nothing hotter than showing him what you want to do with his penis, while using a copy of his own penis

That's my wishlist.... hope it helps. And if you see my wife, feel free to drop a few hints.


----------



## LimboGirl (Oct 28, 2011)

randomtxguy said:


> If it has to be a toy and not the hottest BJ ever, here's my order:
> 
> 1.) Vibrating C-Ring: great for both of you. Get him hard, put it on him, and ride away.
> 
> ...


Good suggestions. I think he would like 2 & 3.


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

The liberator sex swing. 

A million different positions, hours of fun and its not a large black rubber fist in your va-jay-jay.


----------



## annagarret (Jun 12, 2011)

stripping lessons with a pole for the bedroom.................wait that would be his gift from me.... for me from him to take me to a hotel with a hot tub with rose petals floating, champagne on ice and all his hair shaved down there again....Ahhh that felt so gooood


----------



## LimboGirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks for all the great posts. I have made my purchases and think he will be pleased.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

I am curious about the we vibe or the FixSation. Using the same vibe during sex sounds interesting.


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

A few years ago my husband went out and bought some warming gels, massage oil, a vibrator and a dildo. It was really nice. He'd never done anything like that before...

...and he hasn't done it since. 

If I was shopping for my guy I'd get the warming gels and massage oil, some sexy lingerie to wear and whatever else pushes his buttons. 

I guess it depends on what he's into. You can't go wrong with the gel, oil and lingerie. 

For me, I have a vibrator and KY but to "embellish" I'd go to:

Online Adult Toy Store | Sex Toys | Adult Novelties | Lubricants and more - Melrose Urban Female


----------



## avalon22 (Oct 10, 2010)

rotor said:


> how about a nights stay at one of those sex hotels with the hot tub, round bed, mirrors on the ceiling and porno movies and then pack candles, champagne, Lingerie and toys.


Gross.... skeevy


----------

